# white's tree frog shopping list



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

okay i have basic idea and that but what should my shopping list be for two white's tree frogs?

thanx!


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

hi, depends on how elaborate you want your terrarium.

basic list:-

Terrarium
Thermostat
Heat source
Light tube
Bog wood,cork bark,water bowl
either fake plants or a good strong plant (as whites arnt the lightest of frogs) like Pothos (devils ivy)
depending on the shape of the bog wood/ cork bark, several hides are a good idea.

that would be my basic list. hopefully someone will comment further


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

tuckerboy said:


> Terrarium
> Thermostat
> Heat source
> Light tube
> ...


hydrometer
thermometer
spray bottle
suplyments
food
bottled water
substrate (depending on species - care needs to be taken with choice as impaction is a risk)
caresheets/book


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay so here's the shopping list:

Terrarium e.g. Exo Terra 45cm x 45cm x 60cm preferably larger
Heat mat
Thermostat
Hygrometer
Thermometer
Spray bottle
Supplements to dust food with (Nutrobal or ‘tree frog dust’)
Food e.g. mainly crickets
Substrate e.g. coconut fibre, Eco Earth or Bed-A-Beast
Shallow water bowl
Décor e.g. plants, rocks, wood, branches and vines
White’s tree frog(s)

Is it adequate?:lol2:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> Okay so here's the shopping list:
> 
> Terrarium e.g. Exo Terra 45cm x 45cm x 60cm preferably larger
> Heat mat
> ...


I would say thats looks about right m8 from what am looking at. :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah that will work: victory:

i would personaly add a U.V but that is just my personal preference


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

U.V is beneficial if you keep live plants but if you get artificial plants then natural daylight will be fine.


----------

